# Another Aberdeenshire camper



## pictishpunkgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm Morag & my partner (who did try to join but his email address wasn't accepted) is Mike. Got a Transit 2.5Di LWB high top  & Safari caravan just now. Previously have had an ambulance, a 40ft coach & a Hobby caravan. Have been most places in the Scottish Highlands & never stay on camp sites so looking forward to sharing tips & locations with you all.


----------



## cipro (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi guys and welcome, we are a friendly and sometimes crazy bunch


----------



## lenny (Dec 4, 2007)

hi. Morag and Mike,Welcome to the club, now you need to sort out an avatar for yourselves, if you need advice, just ask ,not that I will be able to help,(it took me ages)...Regards..Lenny


----------



## MarkA (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to you both


----------



## sundown (Dec 4, 2007)

hi, morag & mike and welcome to a great site!
sundown


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Morag and Mike. Welcome to the friendly bunch.


----------



## GUITARMAN (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Morag, Mike.  Welcome to a great site - and bunch !!


----------



## ladytramp (Dec 4, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome Morag and Mike, just like you I am new here too.  Hope you enjoy the site - they all seem a great bunch. I myself am Scottish but havn't lived there for a long time.!!! Haven't done any wilding in /scotland yet but will do so but not in summer.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 6, 2007)

To M&M the sweetest of welcomes


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 6, 2007)

just to welcome you both to the site,enjoy.


----------



## pictishpunkgirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Many thanks ladies & gents!


----------

